# Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar










*Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?​*Ich stell hier mal zur Diskussion, ob man nicht die in vielen (nicht allen!) Ländern noch übliche Fischereiabgabe deutschlandweit abschaffen sollte. 

Drauf gekommen bin ich durch diesen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324081

Daraus geht hervor, dass zusätzlich zur in meinen Augen eh eher anglerfeindlichen Fischereiabgabe, noch die verständliche Abzocke der Behörden dazu kommt, die damit befasst werden. 

Das wirklich Schlimme:
Meist kommt die Fischereiabgabe eh nicht Anglern oder dem Angeln zu Gute (obwohl die das bezahlen); sondern dient über "Projekte" zur Kofinanzierung von meist anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei..

In Niedersachsen gabs das noch nie, ne Fischreiabagbe. Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen arbeitet trotzdem besser als die anderen mit einem der niedrigsten Beiträge in der BRD. Weser-Ems taugt dagegen mit oder ohne Fischereiabgabe nix....

In Sachsen wurde die Abgabe abgeschafft, dafür erhielt der dortige Verband einen Ausgleich, meines Wissens in 7-stelliger Höhe (daran sieht man schon, um was es wirklich geht: Verbandskofinanzierung halt).....

In Baden-Württemberg wird davon u. a. ein Fischmobil für den Verband gezahlt (ein Fisch-, kein Anglermobil!!), wo sie jetzt ganz stolz sind, dass sie endlich (NACH JAHREN!!) auch den Kids, die sie da besuchen nicht nur Fisch- und Gewässerbiologie zeigen, sondern auch ne Angel mitnehmen und zeigen wollen...

So nutzloses Pseudoschutzzeug der Verbände wird viel über Fischereiabgabe finanziert.

Kein Wunder, dass die anglerfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei dann gegenüber Minister und Behörden immer so schnell einknicken und ihre Angler verraten (Nachtangelverbot B-W, Kormoran Thüringen, Setzkescherverbot Westfalen-Lippe, Baglimit LSFV-SH und, und, und.....)...

Und wenn die auf den Gemeinden vor Ort schon den Stress haben, das Geld einzuziehen, das nur zum Verbände pudern taugt, dann ists doch kein Wunder, wenn die sagen:
Da wollen wir auch nen Happen haben......

So bezahlen Angler in Deutschland praktisch mit Abgabe und Bearbeitungsgebühr gleich zweimal für nix.....

Wenn der Staat etwas für Natur und Gewässer unternehmen will, hat er genug zu tun, die WRRL umzusetzen. Das ist Staatsaufgabe und von Steuern zu bezahlen. 

Geld aus einer Fischereiabgabe sollte direkt Anglern und Anglern zu Gute kommen, die das ja auch bezahlen. 
Nicht anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der Schützer und der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, die hier nur abzocken und sich kofinanzieren wollen (gleiches gilt für "Sportfischerprüfung")..

*Ich bin für Abschaffung Fischereiabgabe......*

Nur damit ihr dann mal sehen könnt, wie sehr Verbände kämpfen können, wenns um "ihre" Kohle geht und nicht um Angeln oder Angler...

Da werdet ihr sehen, was wir Angler eigentlich sehen wollen, wenns um zurücksetzen geht oder Abknüppelgebot, um Baglimit und Angelverbote, um immer weitere Einschränkungen und Verbote - wenns um "IHRE" Kohle geht, werden Verbanditen kämpfen wie die Löwen.................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie die Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe in Bayern im Einzelnen verwendet werden aber wir als Verein haben schon öfters Zuschüsse für Besatz (insbesonders für nicht so populäre Arten aus derselben erhalten). Insofern kann ich damit leben und besonders hoch ist sie ja nun auch nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

kannste einfach rechnen:
Was müssen eure Mitglieder bezahlen pro Jahr an Abgabe und zusätzlich Bearbeitungsgebühr - ist das mehr oder weniger als sie für verbilligten Besatz drauf zahlen müssten..??

Wenn jeder mehr zurückkriegt als bezahlt, kann ja so ein System schlecht funzen ;-)))

Daher sag ich ja:
Gleich über Steuern finanzieren, wo notwendig.

Und nicht über Abgaben, mittels deren Vergabe der Staat sowohl ein "Machtinstrument" hat, wie auch eh nur Verbände und ein Teil der Vereine gepudert werden und nicht Angler insgesamt oder das Angeln als solches....


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

als ich mir 2005 meinen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit ausstellen ließ zahlte ich, damals 58 Jahre alt, für den Rest meines Lebens 64 Euro Fischereiabgabe.
Sollte ich bis zu meinem 78ten fischen sind das 3,20 Euro pro Jahr, schaffe ich es bis zum 88ten sind es 2,13 Euro pro Jahr.
Das sind nun keine Summen, über die ich mir groß Gedanken mache, insbesondere da ich weiß, daß wir (mein Verein) daraus auch schon Zuschüsse erhalten haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Darket (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Ich würde mich da anschließen, eine Steuerfinanzierung wäre die gerechter Variante. V.a. wenn man bedenkt, dass z.B. an den Flüssen sowas wie Besatz zur Bestand'serhaltung u.a. durch Einflüsse erforderlich wird, die auf einen Gesamtgesellschaftlichen Effekt abzielen. Stichwort Wasserkraft. Aber eben nicht nur die. Wenn man es sich aus vergeblichen oder tatsächlichen Naturschutzgründen leistet, auf ein Kormoranmanagement zu verzichten und die Fischbestände entsprechend gestützt werden müssen, ist es einfach nicht gerecht, dies allein den Anglern zu überlassen. Es gibt auch noch andere Punkte. Hier gibt es jedes Jahr mindestens ein großes Fischsterben im Jahr, weil bei ein paar großen Sommergewittern die Kanalisation in die inneren Kanäle überläuft. Die Kapazität entsprechend zu erweitern, Würde richtig teuer für alle. Insofern dient die Fischereiabgabe u.a. dazu, die Auswirkungen des Fehlens öffentlicher Investitionen in die Infrastruktur auszugleichen und das geht im Grunde alle an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sollte ich bis zu meinem 78ten fischen sind das 3,20 Euro pro Jahr,


Das sieht bei mir in  BW schon ganz anders aus:
Lebenslanger Schein, aber jährlich (bzw. auf 10 Jahre auf einmal) Abgabe und Bearbeitung bezahlen.

Ist ja auch nicht die Frage, obs Dir weh tut.
Sondern ob das sinnvoll ist (auch im Hinblick auf meist die gleiche Kohle, die als Bearbeitungsgebühr "versickert").

Ob da nicht andere Wege finanziell günstiger (aus Steuern finanzieren wo notwendig) und direkter beim Angler ankommend sein könnten - und weniger sinnfrei Schützer und Verbände pudern wie jetzt..

Auch das würd ich so unterschreiben, ist oft auch so:


Darket schrieb:


> . Insofern dient die Fischereiabgabe u.a. dazu, die Auswirkungen des Fehlens öffentlicher Investitionen in die Infrastruktur auszugleichen und das geht im Grunde alle an.


----------



## Darket (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Da geht es mir übrigens nicht so sehr um den Betrag. Bei uns sind es 21 oder 23 Euro im Jahr. Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit haben wir nicht. Ich glaube das ist vergleichsweise relativ hoch (Brandenburg sind glaube ich nur 12 Euro), aber so weh tut mir das nun auch nicht, weil die Angelkarte hier relativ günstig sind. Ich beangele große Teile Berlins und Brandenburg für unter 100 Euro im Jahr, das ist schon echt OK. Aber wenn man sich anschaut, wofür das Geld eingesetzt wird und warum es notwendig ist, fragt man sich halt doch, ob es wirklich gerecht ist, das im Besonderen Maße den Anglern aufzubürden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Darket schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich anschaut, wofür das Geld eingesetzt wird und warum es notwendig ist, fragt man sich halt doch, ob es wirklich gerecht ist, das im Besonderen Maße den Anglern aufzubürden.


Du hast meinen Punkt voll erkannt!

DANKE!!


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie die Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe in Bayern im Einzelnen verwendet werden aber wir als Verein haben schon öfters Zuschüsse für Besatz (insbesonders für nicht so populäre Arten aus derselben erhalten). Insofern kann ich damit leben und besonders hoch ist sie ja nun auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 
 Ich war eigentlich immer für eine solche Abgabe, wenn da  mit zu 100%  wirklich übergreifend für Fische, Angler und Fischerei gemacht wird.
 Also auch Grundlagenforschung die sonst keine Förderung bekommen würde, weil man da halt wenig verdienen kann.

 Aber ich bin mittlerweile skeptischer geworden.
Es scheint beim Erfolg kaum Unterschiede zwischen Bundesländern wie Niedersachsen und Anderen zu geben.

 Nehmen wir einmal die Wandersalmoniden Projekte, da steht Niedersachsen heute nicht schlechter da als andere B.L.
 In Niedersachsen mag man man ja von den Besatzzahlen träumen, die mit denen Andere arbeiten können, aber mit dem eigenem Geld geht man halt auch umsichtiger um.

 Böse aber bezeichnend war einmal der Vergleich, das da einst ein Rückkehrender Lachs bei den Anfängen von Lachs2000 den Gegenwert eine Oberklassewagens gekostet hätte.
 Da lief so etwas in Niedersachsen schon länger, für viel weniger Geld, und meist Vereinsintern.
 Von solchen Summen hätte man da geträumt.

 In der Folge geht man dann die Probleme wie Wanderhindernisse an, oder versucht auch aus Faulheit Laichbetten anzulegen, weil man sich dann ja Abfischen und Bruthaus schenken kann.
 Solche Wünsche und Wille oft durch Politiker unterstützt, gibt dann auch den Beamten Möglichkeiten die in diese Richtung wollen und fördert dort die Richtigen.
 Bei sichtbaren Erfolgen springen dann weitere Politiker und Verwaltungsangestellte auf und wollen das dann auch und es wird zum Trend und einer öffentlichen Zielsetzung.
 (Ähnlich ist das sicher auch wo anders, überall sitzen auch Menschen die so etwas wollen, das aber nur tun können, wenn solche zusätzlichen Dinge auch Achtung einbringen. Ansonsten  sind sie halt Geldverschwender)


 Früher hätte ich dann eben gedacht das mit so etwas vielleicht auch Fischwege verbessert werden könnten.

 Heute denke ich warum das denn nicht die bezahlen sollten welche die Fischwanderungen denn schädigten.
 Also Bauherren und die Allgemeinheit als Aufsichts und Genehmigungsbehörde

 Ich sehe solche Abgabentöpfe heute halt kritischer, weil sie Verwaltungskosten erzeugen, politisch verteilt werden und man mit eigenen Geld oft viel umsichtiger umgeht.

 Sollten die Gewässer und die Fische in Niedersachsen heute , nach so vielen Jahren ohne diese Abgabe nicht schlechter dastehen als Länder mit dieser Abgabe, scheint sie nicht nötig zu sein.
 Gleichzeitig sollte man sich dann aber fragen, warum z.B die Wandersalmoniden in Anderen Ländern nicht einmal genutzt werden dürfen, oder warum die L.V Verbände in Niedersachen recht erfolgreich sind.

 Solche Töpfe scheinen Begehrlichkeiten zu verstärken und Verwaltung zu vermehren, anstatt durch Eigeniniative etwas anzustoßen.
 Ausgeschüttete  Gelder wirken dabei oft wie Subventionen verzerren den Eindruck und vermeiden die Probleme wirklich auch anzugehen oder sich Veränderungen eben zu stellen.

 Als Beispiel den Aal.
 Dem Aal hilft es sicher nicht wirklich den Aalbesatz zu fördern.
 Es hilft viel mehr denen die auf Aal fischen.
 Sie dann weiter so zu erhalten, dürfte die Vorteile für die Art oft schon wieder aufheben.
 Anstatt einzelne Fischer mit diesem Geld Ihre Rechte zu entschädigen, erhält man Ihnen die Grundlagen.
 Schützenswert ist aber die Art, nicht deren Nutzung.
 Normale notwendige Anpassungen werden so halt durch Subventionen weiter vermieden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Differenzierte Betrachtung.
Gefällt mir, Bernd...

Auch das trifft wieder meinen  Punkt:


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Früher hätte ich dann eben gedacht das mit so etwas vielleicht auch Fischwege verbessert werden könnten.
> 
> Heute denke ich warum das denn nicht die bezahlen sollten welche die Fischwanderungen denn schädigten.
> Also Bauherren und die Allgemeinheit als Aufsichts und Genehmigungsbehörde
> ...


----------



## jigga1986 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, keiner wird drauf verzichten. Lobby zahlt,  Politik winkt durch so läuft das doch immer

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Wenn keiner das Maul aufmacht, stimmt das ....

Deswegen hab ich ja mal mit dem Thread hier angefangen zu "maulen" ...

;-))))

Hilft zwar nicht gleich, aber wenn vernünftige Ideen erstmal in der Welt sind......


----------



## Darket (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Ich wusste, Ich hatte da irgendwo mal was sehr bezeichnendes gelesen. Habe es wieder gefunden beim VDSF-Berlin: https://vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/52/
Ich zitiere mal einen Abschnitt:



> wofür ist diese Abgabe?Viele Angler sehen die Fischereiabgabe zu Unrecht als Abzocke an, und schielen wehmütig nach Brandenburg, wo diese Abgabe wesentlich geringer ausfällt. Doch wenn man einmal hinterfragt, wofür diese Abgabe verwendet wird, merkt man, dass diese indirekt auch uns Anglern wieder zugutekommt. So werden mit den Geldern aus der Abgabe Forschungsarbeiten zur Erfassung der Fischbestände in unseren Gewässern finanziert, sowie Fischbesatz- und Gewässerinstandsetzungsmaßnahmen durchgeführt. Also alles Punkte, die auch uns Anglern irgendwie zugutekommen.



Allein der letzte Satz ist wirklich sehr entlarvend formuliert wie ich finde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Sehe ich auch so.....

"indirekt" und "irgendwie" - aber wir Verbandler können unsere Biologen damit bezahlen, irgendwie, indirekt ....

Niedersachsen kanns auch ohne....


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

In Sachsen wurde diese Fischereiabgabe aus genau dem Grunde der Entbürokratisierung schon 2012 abgeschafft.
Denn genau das ist ja das große Problem. Der  Angler/Fischereischeininhaber zahlte bis dahin die Fischereiabgabe an den Freistaat, welche dann durch Beantragung der Verbände wieder zurückfloss und das natürlich abzüglich der Verwaltungskosten.

Natürlich muss man nach der Abschaffung aber auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Projekte welche bisher aus den Rückläufen der Fischereiabgabe finanziert wurden, durch andere finanzielle Mittel abgesichert werden.
Hierbei sollte man eine Beitragserhöhung durchaus in betracht ziehen, bzw. muss diese diskutiert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> In Sachsen wurde diese Fischereiabgabe aus genau dem Grunde der Entbürokratisierung schon 2012 abgeschafft.


Stimmt doch aber mit der "Versüßung" für den Verband durch eine 7-stellige Summe, oder?

Und dann bei pudern mit Millionenbeträgen echt schon wieder an Beitragserhöhung denken?

Nicht besser den Staat in Verantwortung nehmen per Steuern - WRRL umsetzen, durchgängig machen, europäisches Kormoranmanagement - alles öffentliche Aufgaben und dann auch öffentlich (>>Steuern) zu bezahlen, oder?


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch aber mit der "Versüßung" für den Verband durch eine 7-stellige Summe, oder?



Das ist Geld, was Angler bereits gezahlt haben, warum sollte man dieses nicht wieder für die Angler einsetzen?
Dein suggestives "Versüssen" stellt in den Raum, dass sich die Kohle die Funktionäre in die eigene Tasche gesteckt haben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann bei pudern mit Millionenbeträgen echt schon wieder an Beitragserhöhung denken?



Desweiteren unterstellt dein "mit Millionenbeträgen", dass es mehrere Millionen sind/waren, das stimmt nicht und ist einfach schlecht recherchiert. Sachlich und faktisch falsch, schlichte Polemik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

War es nicht mehr als eine Million?

Also Millionenbetrag?

Deswegen fragte ich ja, weil ich nicht mehr genau wusste, wie viel das war....

Und bezahlt haben das übrigens alle Angler in Sachsen, nicht nur Verbandsangler - warum haben die anderen nix zurückbekommen und nur der Verband?

Man sieht, ich hatte wohl doch irgendwie recht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ich bin für Abschaffung Fischereiabgabe......*
> 
> Nur damit ihr dann mal sehen könnt, wie sehr Verbände kämpfen können, wenns um "ihre" Kohle geht und nicht um Angeln oder Angler...
> 
> ...



:q:q:q


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Die Fischereiabgaben der Bundesländer sind im Vergleich zu den tatsächlichen Kosten von Forschung und Gewässerbau lediglich Peanuts.
Eine Fischtreppe an einem mittelgroßen Fluss schlägt gerne mit 500.000€ zu Gute, nächstes Jahr wird in meiner Region ein kleines Flüsschen auf einigen Hundert Metern für ca. 700.000€ renaturiert.
Da kann man sich ausrechnen, wie oft eine Fischtreppe in einen niedrigen siebenstelligen Betrag rein geht.
Den Hauptanteil an vielen anglerfreundlichen Maßnahmen zahlt jeder Steuerzahler und nicht der Angler über die Fischereiabgabe.
Deshalb finde ich, dass die Fischereiabgabe von den Kosten mehr als angemessen ist, und Kritik eher an der nicht immer sinnvollen Verwendung ansetzen sollte.


----------



## poldi82 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das ist Geld, ..... , schlichte Polemik.



Nun, Thomas lebt vom / fürs  Forum. Je lebhafter Diskutiert wird, je besser lebt es sich.

C&R, lebender KöFi, Verbanditen, etc ... Kurzweilig, explosiv, kontrovers...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Den Hauptanteil an vielen anglerfreundlichen Maßnahmen zahlt jeder Steuerzahler und nicht der Angler über die Fischereiabgabe..


Wieso sollen Angler doppelt zahlen fürs Verbandler pudern?

Angler sind ja schliesslich auch Steuerzahler...

Und das seltsame Fischmobil beim LFV-BW z. B. ist alles mögliche, nur nicht anglerfreundlich..


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso sollen Angler doppelt zahlen fürs Verbandler pudern?
> 
> Angler sind ja schliesslich auch Steuerzahler...
> 
> Und das seltsame Fischmobil beim LFV-BW z. B. ist alles mögliche, nur nicht anglerfreundlich..



Vielleicht müssen die Verbändler ja öfter und härter gepudert werden? Wer weiß.#6

Was ist dieses Fischmobil?
Ich bin pro Abgabe, weil ich zusätzliche Bureaukratie witzig finde.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

welche positiven Effekte soll die Abschaffung der zweckgebundenen Abgabe denn bringen?

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Bewirtschafter diese Fördergelder dann durch eigene Mittel wieder ausgleichen. Und wenn doch, dann würden sie das wohl in Preise der Erlaubnisscheine wieder einkalkulieren.

Die Fischereiabgabe ist ja keine Steuer, die irgendwo versickern kann, sondern muss, zumindest in Bayern, nach den Vorschriften des Gesetzes verwendet werden.



> Förderziel ist vor allem auch der Ausgleich nachteiliger zivilisatorischer Einflüsse auf die Fischbestände und den Lebensraum der Fische.



Auch unser Verein bekam schon öfter Mittel für den Besatz von z.B. Äschen, Nasen etc., also solche Arten, auf die die Fleischfischer auch gerne verzichten würden.

Die Kosten für Fischtreppen muss zum großen Teil der Betreiber der Kraftwerke übernehmen, dessen Bauwerke ja die Wanderwege blockieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



> Die Fischereiabgabe ist ja keine Steuer, die irgendwo versickern kann, sondern muss, zumindest in Bayern, nach den Vorschriften des Gesetzes verwendet werden.


guck mal wer da im Beirat sitzt und frage Dich, warum so wenig nicht verbandsgebundene Vereine Gelder kriegen...


----------



## Darket (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Im Grunde müsste man mal aufschlüsseln, wofür die Abgabe eingesetzt wird und sich dann anschauen, wer davon was hat. Es ist ja nicht zu leugnen, dass wir als Angler von vielem eben auch profitieren. Das Fischereiamtag Berlin hat u.a. die Bestände erfasst und stellt die Ergebnisse als PDF zur Verfügung. Das finde ich echt gut (auch wenn der Stand mittlerweile 5 Jahre zurückliegt). Bin sowas profitiere ich als Angler. Die Frage ist nur, ob sowas im Zuge des Netzes nicht auch einen Gesamtgesellschaftlichen Wert hat, weil sich z.B. politische Entscheidungen aus sowas ableiten (sollten). Man kann ja die Frage stellen, ob Angler an bestimmten Aufgaben mehr beteiligt werden sollten,als andere, weil sie mehr profitieren als die gesamte Gesellschaft als solche. Aber dafür müsste man auch wissen wofür welche Mittel zu welchen Teilen eingesetzt werden.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,



> guck mal wer da im Beirat sitzt und frage Dich, warum *so wenig* nicht verbandsgebundene Vereine Gelder kriegen...



Wird es dann besser, wenn *alle* nichts mehr kriegen?????

Und einfach so verprassen können es die verbandsgebundenen Antragsteller ja auch nicht.



> Nicht zuwendungsfähige Ausgaben
> Nicht zuwendungsfähig sind insbesondere:
> 
> 2.3.1
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

ja, es wäre besser, wenn das nicht die verteilen, die selber davon profitieren (schon gar nicht bei so anglerfeindlichen Verbänden wie den Bayern - Abknüppelgebot etc., das einknicken da zeigt für mich auch schon die Willfährigkeit der Verbanditen für Abgabekohle), sondern wenn alle Angler davon profitieren würden.

Schon alleine Ausgaben für Casting - sorry, braucht kein Angler...

Das Casting über Anglergelder zu fördern wäre ist ja, wie wenn Puffbesucher für Gummipuppen mitzahlen müssten...

Und das: "Maßnahmen nach Nr. 3.1 zur Erfüllung der gesetzlichen Aufgaben von Hoheitsträgern" hat gefälligst eh der Staat zu bezahlen..


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

In NRW "lohnt" sich die Fischereiabgabe für Vereine nicht, wenn man Besatzbeihilfe den Kosten, die die Mitglieder als Fischereiabgabe abführen gegenüberstellt nicht!
Wenn man die kommunalen Gebühren (gleiche Höhe wie die Fischereiabgabe) dazu nimmt, schon gar nicht.
Und der Aufwand, die Besatzbeihilfe zu bekommen, steigt stetig; Kontrollwahn & Bürokratie pur.
Die Effizienz mag ich nicht beurteilen, ich vermute katastrophal.

Kann nur für unseren Verein sprechen, der setzt auch auf eigene Kosten Fische ein, die für Angler weniger bis gar nicht interessant sind, um die Vielfalt zu fördern.
Das Ziel des von fishhawk zitierte (bayr.) Gesetzes:
_Förderziel ist vor allem auch der Ausgleich nachteiliger  zivilisatorischer Einflüsse auf die Fischbestände und den Lebensraum der  Fische. 			 		_
sehe ich als allg. Staatsaufgabe an!

Wieso sollten primär Angler diese leisten und als Steuerzahler auch noch doppelt???

Transparenz bei der Vergabe der Fischereiabgabe besteht ebenfalls nicht.

Ja, diese Abgabe ist entweder komplett zu reformieren (mit dem Zielen Vereinfachung, Transparenz, Bürokratieabbau, mehr Sinnhaftigkeit) oder zu streichen.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

@thomas



> *Nicht zuwendungsfähig *sind insbesondere:



hast Du wahrscheinlich überlesen.

@kati


> sehe ich als allg. Staatsaufgabe an!



Schön, dass Du das so siehts, volle Unterstützung von mir.

In der Praxis fällt aber sowas ganz schnell dem Rotstift zum Opfer, wenn der Finanzminister andere Ausgaben für vordringlicher hält.

Fischereiabgabe ist zweckgebunden und kann nicht einfach für andere Zwecke verbraten werden. Es zahlen alle Fischereischeininhaber, nicht nur Vereinsmitglieder.



> mit dem Zielen Vereinfachung, Transparenz, Bürokratieabbau, mehr Sinnhaftigkeit



Auch hier Zustimmung.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sich die Situation verbessern würde, wenn die Fischereiabgabe einfach wegfallen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Baden-Württemberg, 
_Vorläufige Verwaltungsvorschrift des Ministeriums
für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz
zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes
(VwV - FischG):
zu §36 u. a.:
2.3.10 
*Sach- und Personalkosten, die dem Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg* bei der Wahrnehmung von Aufgaben als anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigung nach § 3 Umwelt-Rechtsbehelfsgesetz vom 7. Dezember 2006 (BGBl. I S. 2816), zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 11 a des Gesetzes vom 11. August 2010 (BGBl. I S. 1163), in Verbindung mit § 63 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz vom 29. Juli 2009 (BGBl. I S.2542) und als Träger der Lehrgänge nach § 16 LFischVO entstehen. _


Noch Fragen??????

Früher hiess sowas Selbstbedienung...

Und das für einen der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände wie B-W (wie auch Bayern, Saarland, S-H Westfalen-Lippe etc.)


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

der Thomas sieht das ja weit grundsätzlicher als ich, wie gesagt, ich reg mich über so einen betrag nicht auf.

aber nicht schlüssig finde ich, dass nur die abschaffung der abgabe gefordert wird: weg mit dem fischereischein und der prüfung - dann hat sich das auch mit der abgabe und 1000anderen ärgernissen.
erlaubnisschein sollte reichen!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

16 Bundesländer, 16 Vorschriften.

Wird  jetzt in BaWü Casting gefördert, oder nicht????


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

wär ja noch schlimmer, wenn nach der Verbandsselbstbedienung auch noch Casting gefördert werden würde..
So schon schlimm genug.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,



> Erlaubnisschein sollte reichen



Na wenn schon, denn schon.

Erlaubnisschein ist ja auch wieder Bürokratie, also freies Angeln für alle.  |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

Anarchist ;-)))))



Jose schrieb:


> aber nicht schlüssig finde ich, dass nur die abschaffung der abgabe gefordert wird


zuerst mal auf jeden Fall...

von nur steht nirgends was...

Aber mit Kohleentzug bei gleichzeitiger Finanzierung des Notwendigen über Steuern OHNE Selbstbedienung und Beteiligung der Verbände beim Verteilen triffste am ehesten mal die  anglerfeindliche Verbandswelt...

Wenn die dann mehr Kohle von ihren Zahlern wollen, müssen sie auch endlich mal Leistung für Angler und Angeln zeigen..


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

würde doch reichen, die Selbstbedienungsparagraphen zu streichen und die Fördervoraussetzungen zu verschärfen.

Steuermittel werden nach  Finanzlage verteilt. Da schreien alle nach mehr Geld, seis nun Bildung, Verkehr/Infrastruktur, Sozialwesen etc.. Und da ist die Förderung der Fischerei mit Sicherheit nicht Prioritätsstufe 1, wenn die Gelder verteilt werden.

Kannst den Finanzministern ja mal vorschlagen, die Fischereiabgabe abzuschaffen und im Gegenzug eine Steuererhöhung zu machen.

Kommt vor Wahlen immer besonders gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

nicht Steuern erhöhen...

Woanders sparen für Angler..

Politikerdiäten

Schützerförderung

da fiel mir viel ein..

;-))


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Die Fischereiabgabe darf nur nach der Maßgabe der entsprechenden Abgabevorschriften eingesetzt werden.
Aufgaben des Staates, zum Beispiel, erreichen der Ziele der Wasserrahmenrichlinie, müssen aus Steuern finanziert werden. 
Auch die Rettung des Aals ist als Eu Verordnung Aufgabe des Staates und muss aus Steuermitteln finanziert werden. Da darf nichts aus der Fischereiabgabe dazu kommen. Auch Fischtreppen dürfen nicht gefördert werden.
Die Liste ist endlos lang, wo die Gelder der Fischereiabgabe eher fragwürdig eingesetzt werden.
IN BW wurde vor ca. 15 Jahren gegen die Verwendung der Mittel geklagt. Dann hat das Ministerium Druck auf den Verband gemacht und der Präsident des Verbands hat den Klageführer beschworen, die Klage zurückzuziehen. Es wurde dann ein Deal mit dem Ministerium vereinbart und die Klage zurückgezogen. Der zuständige Ministerialdirigent im Ministerium wollte dann anschließend von dem Deal nichts mehr wissen.
Jahre zuvor hatte der WAV  die Landwirtschaftsministerin über die Presse der Abzocke und des Diebstahls bezichtigt  worauf dann 200 000  DM an falsch verwendeten Mitteln wieder an die Fischerei zurückerstattet wurden.

Aber wer nur angeln will und sich nicht wehrt, wird auch irgendwann nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

offensichtlich langen da einige Bundesländer erheblich stärker hin als die Bayern (wie heißt es so schön in unserer Bayerischen Hymne: "Gott mit Dir du Land der Bayern"  ). Also ich glaube auch, dass bei einer Bestreitung der hier diskutierten Mittel aus Steuern ohne die Zweckgebundenheit der jetzigen Fischereiabgabe weitaus weniger rüberkommt als jetzt und mehr Leute mitreden, welche keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Fischereiabgabe nur freiwillig, und dann als Spende steuerlich geltend machen.
Würde vielleicht einiges zusammenkommen.Gerätehändler usw. ??? Natürlich alles zweckgebunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



bastido schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl auch einer, ich frage mich immer wie alle anderen Länder überhaupt noch Fische haben können ohne sich son Bürokratiemonster an die Beine zu binden.
> Kenne natürlich nicht die Regelungen aller Länder dieser Erde, was Befähigungsnachweis und Fischereiabgabe angeht, aber so etwas wie in D ist meines Wissens einmalig..


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Pollack 10 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Fischereiabgabe darf nur nach der Maßgabe der entsprechenden Abgabevorschriften eingesetzt werden.
> Aufgaben des Staates, zum Beispiel, erreichen der Ziele der Wasserrahmenrichlinie, müssen aus Steuern finanziert werden.
> Auch die Rettung des Aals ist als Eu Verordnung Aufgabe des Staates und muss aus Steuermitteln finanziert werden. Da darf nichts aus der Fischereiabgabe dazu kommen. Auch Fischtreppen dürfen nicht gefördert werden.
> Die Liste ist endlos lang, wo die Gelder der Fischereiabgabe eher fragwürdig eingesetzt werden.
> ...




Richtig erkannt!!!
Wer heute noch an die zweckgebundene Verwendung von Mitteln glaubt, hat die Selbstbedienungsmentalität derer die die Mittel eigentlich rechtmäßig verwalten sollen, leider nicht erkannt.
Wer soll den die Kontrolle ausüben und wenn ja mit welchen möglichen Konsequenzen?
Gibt es dazu der Öffentlichkeit zugängliche Berichte?

Sogenannte" Zweckgebundene Einnahmen" werden doch letztendlich zum stopfen von anderen Begehrlichkeiten mißbraucht.
Unsere Rentenkasse ist doch das beste Beispiel!!

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,



> aber so etwas wie in D ist meines Wissens einmalig.



Das stimmt wohl.

In British Columbia ghet das z.B. so:

Annual Angling Licence + ggf. Extra Marken für Steelhead + Non-Tidal Salmon + Kootenay Lake Rainbow Trout +Shuswap Lake Rainbow Trout + Shuswap Lake Char + White Sturgeon Conservation Licences + Class I Waters Licence + Class II Waters Licence 

Das ganze dann fein säuberlich und preislich aufsteigend getrennt nach :

Resident oder Non-Resident oder Non-Resident Alien 

Dazu dann noch ein Regelheft von ca. 120 DIN A4 Seiten

Und am Wochende dürfen non-guided-non-resident-aliens an bestimmten Gewässern nicht angeln, an manchen das ganze Jahr nicht.

Aber das ist halt Kanada, Bürokratie gibts sicher nur in Deutschland|bla:



> Unsere Rentenkasse ist doch das beste Beispiel!!



Was wird denn damit bezahlt????


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Zur rechtmäßigen Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe.
In BW hat letzes Jahr der Landesrechnungshof das Ministerium aufgefordert, die Fischereiabgabe sorgfältiger einzusetzen und die abgabengerechte Verwendung besser zu prüfen weil unregelmäßigkeiten festgestelt wurden.
Das haben die im Ministerium nicht wirklich gern, wenn es so konkret wird da daraus auch rechtliche Konsequenzen für die Handelnden entstehen können.
Der Landesrechnungshof hatte angeblich einen Hinweis mit konkreten Fällen bekommen.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

Prüfung gibt es keine, obwohl es bei so manchen nicht schaden könnte.

Dafür greifen die Behörden bei Verstößen dann auch richtig durch. 
Nicht so lasch wie bei uns.

Aber die Gewässer sind alle staatlich. Also alles aus Lizenzgebühren und Steuern finanziert = Umverteilung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Der Landesrechnungshof hatte angeblich einen Hinweis mit konkreten Fällen bekommen.


Soll ich raten von wem aus S?????


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

du zahlst aber an die Provinz, die verwendet es dann so wie sie es für richtig hält.

Und die Fischereiabgabe wird ebenso an das Bundesland bezahlt, das fördert damit bestimmte Projekte.

Dass die meisten Projekte dann von Vereinen oder Verbänden durchgeführt werden ist ne andere Sache.

Aber wenn ihr meint, dass durch ne Streichung der der Abgabe die Fischerei dann mehr gefördert würde und das System in D komplizierter ist als in B.C., dann bleibt halt bei euerer Meinung.



> Sogenannte" Zweckgebundene Einnahmen" werden doch letztendlich zum stopfen von anderen Begehrlichkeiten mißbraucht.
> Unsere Rentenkasse ist doch das beste Beispiel!!




Schade dass ich nicht die Rentenkasse bin, dann bekäme ich dieses Jahr ca. 91 Milliarden überwiesen und würde alle Fischereirechte in der Gegend aufkaufen, deren ich habhaft werden könnte. 

So eine "Plünderung" lässt man sich doch gerne gefallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



> Dass die meisten Projekte dann von Vereinen oder Verbänden durchgeführt werden ist ne andere Sache.


Das ist der Kernpunkt, dass Verbände das ausmauscheln.
Anglerfeinde sollten kein Anglergeld in die Hand bekommen..
Da ist mir jeder Beamte und jede Behörde noch lieber....


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

ich werf das einfach mal in die diskussion wie man sowas regeln könnte: 
Fédération Nationale de la pêche

mir scheint anglerisches in F besser gelöst und vom "Verband" erst recht.


zum einlesen was auf deutsch


----------



## smithie (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist mir jeder Beamte und jede Behörde noch lieber....


Jede Behörde nicht 

Mich würde interessieren, wie man in Bayern eine Artenschutz-Fischbesatz Förderung erhalten soll, ohne Mitglied im Verband zu sein?
Der reguläre Weg ist: 
Antrag stellen an Bezirksverband; der prüft, ob er den für in Ordnung befindet und gibt ihn, falls ja, an den Landesverband weiter.
Dann prüft der Landesverband, ob der Antrag in Ordnung ist.
Falls ja, erhält der Antragsteller eine Vereinbarung bzgl. des Besatzes.
Falls die rechtzeitig in Kraft tritt, und noch genügend Fördermittel vorhanden sind (100.000 €/Jahr), könnte man Besatz gefördert bekommen.

Zum Einen stellt sich mir die Frage, wie hoch die Chancen sind, das als nicht-Verbands-Mitglied zu bekommen?

Zum Anderen ist die Aterix'sche Passierschein A38 Methode bedeutend schneller und einfacher als der Weg hier #h


----------



## Hezaru (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Schweres Thema, nicht einfach.
Ich hab lebenslänglich bekommen|supergri hat über 300 Euro Abgabe gekostet. Hab ich für sinnvoll gehalten. ist ja zur Förderung der Fischerei (in Bayern gibt es keine Angelei).
Aber inzwischen hab ich doch so leichte Zweifel.
Ein Teil fliest in Personal, ein anderer Teil in Renaturierung oder Aufstiegshilfen. Öhm, wieso zahlen das nicht die Verursacher der Verschlechterung? Sprich die Betreiber von WKA. Einfach mal 2 Cent pro Kw Fischereiabgabe, ganz einfach:m
Dann WRRL. Ist ne Staatsaufgabe zu bezahlen aus Steuergeldern und diversen Zuschüssen.
Ab und zu werden seltene oder Wanderfische bezuschusst.
Bei uns wurden Pelletgefütterte Quappen bezuschusst.
Sorry, auf so doofe Fische kann ich verzichten, hat eh Null Wert. Die Kauf ich lieber ohne Zuschuss mit Naturfutter aufgezogen.
Was bleibt noch übrig? Ich denke nicht viel. Wenn aber mal die Finanzierung von LVs (z.B.Bayern) zur Diskusion stünde,
dann würden sie mal so richtig Leistung zeigen:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Wenn aber mal die Finanzierung von LVs (z.B.Bayern) zur Diskusion stünde,
> dann würden sie mal so richtig Leistung zeigen:q


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Hezaru (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Ob man die Fischereiabgabe abschaffen sollte, kann ich natürlich nicht ganz überblicken.
Bei aller Kritik, der LVB tut schon was. Und wenn die Kohle vom Ministerium kommt sollte man auch mit Gegenfeuer etwas Sparsam sein.
Clever war der LVB auch, nach dem Austritt aus dem Bundesverband haben sie den Beitrag mit ner Beitragserhöhung gleich mal einkassiert, merkt keine Sau.
Unseren Bezirksverband halte ich für gut und hilfreich.
Und trotzdem, das sind alles Staatsaufgaben.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Im Jahr 2015 hat mal ein Parlamentarier bei der Bayerischen Staatsregierung angefragt, was es mit dieser Fischereiabgabe eigentlich auf sich hat. Er hat die Anfrage veröffentlicht, ist lang, aber interessant:
https://www.johann-haeusler.de/wp-c...-Verwendung-der-Fischereiabgabe-in-Bayern.pdf 

Das ist ein recht komplexes Thema, mit vielen Sichtweisen die man dazu haben kann. 

Dadurch dass Verbände z.T. durch die Fischereiabgabe oder durch die Übertragung der Durchführung von (Sport-)Fischerprüfungen vom Staat querfinanziert werden sind sie gleichzeitig auch entsprechend abhängig vom Wohlwollen des Ministeriums. 
Eine solche Finanzierungs-Konstellation ist einfach tödlich für eine unabhängige, starke Interessenvertretung. 

Die Idee dahinter, dass alle Angler sich mit einer solchen Abgabe am Wohle der Fischerei beteiligen, ist aber eigentlich gar nicht verkehrt. Es müsste dann aber halt tatsächlich auch allen Anglern damit geholfen werden. 


Gerade ein Verband könnte das natürlich wunderbar leisten. Wie man sowas machen kann, dafür gibt es im benachbarten Ausland zum Teil recht interessante Modelle. Man könnte von der Fischereiabgabe zum Beispiel Fischereirechte  bzw. Gewässer kaufen welche dann ALLEN Anglern zur Verfügung stehen. 
Das ist fair - jeder hat bezahlt - jeder hat die Möglichkeit einen Nutzen davon zu haben. 

Tatsächlich ist es aber im Moment so, dass viele Angler von den Projekten die sie bezahlen exakt gar nichts haben - weil sie an die Gewässer an denen diese Projekte durchgeführt wurden überhaupt nicht rankommen. "Nur für Vereinsmitglieder" etc. 

Kurzum: Grundsätzliche Überlegung hinter der Fischereiabgabe ist durchaus interessant, real existierende Durchführung ist ein unsolidarisches und unfaires Bürokratiemonster mit reichlich Potenzial für Mauscheleien.


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

In BW können auch Vereine Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe beantragen. Antrag beim Regierungspräsidium abgeben und alles gut erklären.Vielleicht vorher am Telefon abklären um was es gehn soll.
Da hat der Verband nichts mit zu tun. Da kanns richtig gutes Geld für sinnvolle Projekte geben.
Wenn genügend Vereine gute Projekte vorschlagen bleibt für Verbände nicht viel Geld übrig.


----------



## Sneep (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

man zahlt ja nicht nur, man bekommt ja auch. Das ist zwar etwas Aufwand aber wer das als Verein nicht nutzt bestiehlt seine eigenen Mitglieder. 

Wir bekommen z.B. auf BF Brut 50 % Zuschuss, da kommt einiges zusammen. Man kann aber auch Zuschüsse zu Verbesserungen wie Laichzonen, Schwimminseln oder Laichbürsten bekommen.
Es zahlen also alle ein, Geld heraus bekommt nur der, der sich darum kümmert. Finde ich persönlich prima.

Selbst ein Karauschenbesatz als Wiedereinbürgerung der Art wird mit 50% bezuschusst. Dass die Vorhaben geprüft werden macht dass Verfahren aufwändiger, stellt aber sicher, das kein Besatz mit Stören oder Grasern bezuschusst wird.
Für die überregionalen Wiedereinbürgerungen Maifisch, Schnäpel und Lachs sind das die wichtigsten Mittel für die Finanzierung. 

Dass keiner gerne Geld ausgibt leuchtet ein.
Dadurch ist die Reaktion auf die Frage "findet ihr die Fischereiabgabe gut" immer vorhersehbar. Wäre bei der Frage nach der Beliebtheit von Steuern aber genau so.

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> man zahlt ja nicht nur, man bekommt ja auch. Das ist zwar etwas Aufwand aber wer das als Verein nicht nutzt bestiehlt seine eigenen Mitglieder.


Und wenns alle nutzen würden, die bezahlen, wärs sinnlos, weil dann wärs nur linke Tasche/rechte Tasche - plus Bearbeitungsgebühr (gibts bei Steuerfinanzierung nicht und da haben dann aber auch keine Verbandler ihre klebrigen Finger auf Anglerkohle)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dadurch dass Verbände z.T. durch die Fischereiabgabe oder durch die Übertragung der Durchführung von (Sport-)Fischerprüfungen vom Staat querfinanziert werden sind sie gleichzeitig auch entsprechend abhängig vom Wohlwollen des Ministeriums.
> Eine solche Finanzierungs-Konstellation ist einfach tödlich für eine unabhängige, starke Interessenvertretung.


Ist mein Hauptkritikpunkt, das im Kern anglerfeindliche Verbände auch den Daumen auf Kohle von Nichtverbandsmitgliedern haben, da ja jeder die Abgabe bezahlen muss. 
Wie gesagt, selbst Behörden und Beamten würd ich persönlich noch eher trauen als den Verbandlern....



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist es aber im Moment so, dass viele Angler von den Projekten die sie bezahlen exakt gar nichts haben - weil sie an die Gewässer an denen diese Projekte durchgeführt wurden überhaupt nicht rankommen. "Nur für Vereinsmitglieder" etc.
> 
> Kurzum: *Grundsätzliche Überlegung hinter der Fischereiabgabe ist durchaus interessant, real existierende Durchführung ist ein unsolidarisches und unfaires Bürokratiemonster mit reichlich Potenzial für Mauscheleien*.


So ist es  - siehe oben....

Und dass hier eher Vereinsvorstände, Verbandler und die, welche von denen auch beruflich oder finanziell profitieren, für die Abgabe sind - obwohl da auch noch viel Kohle in Gebühren zur Bearbeitung versickert - wundert mich nun auch weniger...

Denn will man einen Sumpf austrocknen, sollte man eigentlich nicht die Frösche, Blutegel  oder Moskitos vorher fragen, was sie davon halten...

Daher:
Finanzierung über Steuern, wo Verbandler nicht an die Verteilung der Kohle rankommen und was keine Bearbeitungsgebühren kostet...


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Vielleicht würde die Fischereiabgabe ja besser ankommen, wenn sie Anglereiabgabe hieße, schliesslich wurde hier ja letztens breit diskutiert, warum man sich als Angler oder Sportangler und nicht als Sportfischer oder Angelfischer bezeichnet sehen  möchte? Und grundsätzlich gilt ja das wenn man etwas neu definiert und es ganz fesch klingen lässt, auch alle begeistert sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Ich behaupte auch mal, dass ohne die Abgabe viele Landesverbände sich nicht finanzieren könnten.

Wenn die das auf Beiträge aufschlagen müssten, das wären wohl die wenigsten Angler noch bereit zu zahlen für so schlechte Ergebnisse und immer mehr Einschränkungen...

So "halten" sich dann viele Bundesländer über die Abgabe (bzw., die Drohung , die einzustellen oder anders zu verteilen) "willfährige" Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei..

Schon das finde ich nicht gut.

Wie gesagt:


> Denn will man einen Sumpf austrocknen, sollte man eigentlich nicht die Frösche, Blutegel oder Moskitos vorher fragen, was sie davon halten...


----------



## Raubwels (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Also ich bin der Meinung, wenn das Geld auch für den Zweck benutzt wir und nicht in irngendwelchen Löchern verschwindet habe ich damit überhaupt kein Problem und zahle es auch gern.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> man zahlt ja nicht nur, man bekommt ja auch. Das ist zwar etwas Aufwand aber wer das als Verein nicht nutzt bestiehlt seine eigenen Mitglieder.
> 
> ...



Kein leichtes Thema.
Ich bin durchaus dafür zum Beispiel Küstenangler oder Angler und Fischer mehr oder weniger freier Bereiche an so etwas zu Beteiligen.


Aber ist es nicht Aufgabe eines Staates Grundlagen zu erhalten, anstatt über Sonderabgaben dann Zuschüsse zu verteilen.

Wäre es nicht über solche Abgaben zum Beispiel sinnvoller die Kormorane in der Fläche zu reduzieren, als Einzelprojekte zu fördern?
Anstatt Fischbesatz, eben die Rechtskosten zu übernehmen, um z.B auch gegen Versäumnisse oder Bewilligungen oder Schädiger zu klagen?

Über die Zuschüsse zu lenken, hat immer auch den Beigeschmack einer möglichen Beeinflussung durch und von wem auch immer.

Wer laut ruft bekommt dabei auch mehr als der Ruhige.

Wenn man etwas nicht will, gehört das einfach verboten und hart durchgesetzt und nicht nur "nicht bezuschusst".
Wenn Graser dort nicht hätten besetzt werden dürfen, muss man auch bereit sein das durch zu setzen.
 Der Eigentümer hat dann die Aufgabe das schnell anzugehen, was durchaus eine hohe Strafe sein kann.:m

Zu den Grundlagen würde sicher auch gehören, das überhaupt geeignete Besatzfische günstig zu bekommen sind, und diese Erhalten werden.
Das trifft sicher auf Stör und Maifisch aber auch Lachs zu.

Ich kenn viele Vereine die die dann besetzen würden, wenn sie welche Bekommen könnten und die Grundlagen denn halbwegs passen würden.
Bezuschussen muss man sie dann nicht mehr im Einzelfall.

Nicht das da dann von Oben gemauert wir, in dem Sinne eine Ansiedlung ist zur Zeit nicht vorgesehen.

Bei der Karausche wird Bezuschussung auch nichts bringen, weil Besatzmengen und Ihr Besatz ja gar nicht die Ursachen des Verschwindens angehen.
 (Die Menge bringt es nicht, sondern erhöht das Risiko. Ein Förderung, erweckt Wünsche, aber auch bei denen die sich vorher noch nie damit beschäftigten. Gutes Beispiel wie unsinnig da möglicherweise Geld verbrannt wird)

Das alles ist en Ganz schwieriges Thema, weil es da ja auch ganz verschiedene Landesgesetze gibt und sich auch die Bewirtschaftungsmodelle der Länder völlig unterscheiden.

Vergleichen wir einmal den Zustand bei den Großsalmoniden.
An der Küste schwimmen in fast jedem kleinen Fließgewässer Meerforellen und oft auch Lachse.
Fast jeder Verein der so ein Gewässer hat, hat es wenigstens schon versucht.
Nebeneffekt, viel haben sich mit möglichen Problemen schon beschäftigt und Betrachten die Dinge wie Wehre und Gewässerausbau nun anders.
S.H ist da den Weg mit Angabe gegangen , Niedersachsen ohne.

 Die Region dazwischen lasse ich mal wegfallen, da Angler dort wahre Idealisten sind.
 Sie bezahlen den Versuch der Ansiedlung aber dürfen sie halt oft nicht nutzen.
 Vorteile haben lediglich Idealisten, die Allgemeinheit, einige Fachkräfte und die schwarzen Schafe.

In Bayern gibt es den Huchen und Seeforellen, gibt es dort auch so viele Vereine die ähnliches machen ?

Wenn nicht, dann fallen eben auch die positiven Nebeneffekte weg. 


Der Witz ist eigentlich, das in Deutschland an die freie Marktwirtschafft geglaubt wird.
Wo man zum Allgemeinwohl nur vorsichtig reguliert.
Aber insgesamt vermutet man das Menschen mit Eigentum klüger umgehen.

Bei Fischen und Anglern+Fischer aber scheint man zu denken das da der Staat besser die Oberaufsicht und Firmenlenkung haben sollte.
Seltsam, weil viele der Arten halt verschwanden weil diese Betrachtung schon bei Ihrem Schutz und Erhalt versagte.

Ich sehe das kritisch, Ich bin weder für noch gegen eine solche Abgabe.
Es kommt viel mehr darauf an was mit den Geldern gemacht wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hallo,

ich würde jetzt die fischereiliche Situation in Frankreich nicht zum Vergleich heranziehen. Ob die jetzt bürokratischer sind als wir oder nicht, weiß ich nicht genau. Aber eins weiß ich, schöne Landschaft, herrliche Flüsse - aber kaum Fische drin. Wenn schon mal jemand in der Tarn oder Ardeche auf Forellen gefischt hat, der weiß, wovon ich rede. Auch treffe ich viele Franzosen beim Fliegenfischen in Österreich und in Slowenien. Zuviele, wenn man selbst zuhause herrliche Gewässer hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Raubwels (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Hi,
auch der Verein bei uns bekommt für den Besatz finanzielle unterstützung, und diese werden durch die Fischereiabgabe finanziert.
Was mich ärgert ist ich zahle für 5 Jahre Scheinverlängerung 48 Euro, davon sind 24 Euro Fischereiabgabe der Rest ist für die Bearbeitung. So ein Stundenlohn möchte ich auch mal haben für ein Stemper und einmal das Datum und meinen Namen schreiben 24 Euro bekommen. Ich würde es besser finden wenn die 48 Euro aus 46 Euro Fischereiabgabe und 2 Euro bearbeitung bestehen würden.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

Grundsätzlich finde ich zweckgebunde Mittel besser als Steuermittel. Da kann weniger versickern.

Ich denke Thomas ärgert sich halt über jeden Euro der bei Verbänden ankommt, egal aus welchen Finanzierungsquellen auch immer.

So schlimm finde das System in D nun aber auch nicht.

In Österreich muss man m.W.  sogar mehrfach pro Jahr zahlen, wenn man in verschiedenen Bundesländern angeln will.

Und die Fischerkarten stellen dort z.T. sogar die Verbände selber aus.

Fischerprüfung ist auch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für Deutschland, sowas gibt es m.W. auch zB. in Österreich, Schweiz, Polen, Bulgarien und wer weiß noch wo.

Aber der Deutsche jammert halt mal gerne, wie schlecht er sich fühlt.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich zweckgebunde Mittel besser als Steuermittel. Da kann weniger versickern.
> 
> Ich denke Thomas ärgert sich halt über jeden Euro der bei Verbänden ankommt, egal aus welchen Finanzierungsquellen auch immer.
> 
> ...


 
 Einspruch: Beweisführung zweifelhaft.#h

 Wenn ich als Niedersachse in S.H angeln möchte benötige den Fischereischein und auch die Prüfung, zusätzlich fällt dann  zu dem mir so nur "aufgezwungenen" Fischereischein auch noch ein jährliche Gebühr für S.H an.
 Dann erst wird eine dort erworbene Angellizenz gültig.

 Auch an der Küste von M.V.P darf ich nicht einfach so mit dem mir nur "Aufgenötigten" Fischereischein angeln.
 Dort aber erwirbt man zusätzliche Angellizenzen.

 Urlauber können die Prüfung und den Fischereischein dann umgehen, in dem sich sich eine Sondergenehmigung einholen die dann den Fischereischein vorübergehend ersetzt.

 Das meine ich nicht böse, ich will nur aufzeigen das wir in Deutschland ähnlich liegen wie in deinem Beispiel.

 Von Angel-Prüfungen im Ausland ist mir aber nichts bekannt, oder meintest Du die dort oft erhobenen staatlichen Abgaben ohne die selbst Angellizenzen oft ungültig sind?


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

@bernd2000



> Wenn ich als Niedersachse in S.H angeln möchte benötige den  Fischereischein und auch die Prüfung, zusätzlich fällt dann  zu dem mir  so nur "aufgezwungenen" Fischereischein auch noch ein jährliche Gebühr  für S.H an.
> Dann erst wird eine dort erworbene Angellizenz gültig.


Bist du sicher, dass du trotz Fischereischein und Fischereiabgabe aus Niedersachsen in SH nochmal einen Fischereischein erwerben und nochmal Fischereiabgabe zahlen musst?

In MVP weiß ich sicher, dass mein Fischereischein dort anerkannt wird und ich auch keine weitere Fischereiabgabe dort zahlen muss.



> Von Angel-Prüfungen im Ausland ist mir aber nichts bekannt


Wie sagte Sokrates : "Ich weiß nicht mal, was ich alles nicht weiß"

In den genannten Ländern  sind soweit ich weiß, tatsächlich Sachkundenachweise erforderlich um angeln zu dürfen.



> Ich lasse mich gerne überregional an der grundsätzlichen Sicherung der  Fischbestände beteiligen aber dann für Maßnahmen an für alle  zugänglichen Gewässern


Da dürfte außer den Küstengewässern nicht viel übrig bleiben.  Im Binnenland sind fast alle Gewässer in privater, Vereins- oder Verbandshand.



> man den Zahlen glauben schenken kann, dann sind nur ca. 15% der Angler in Vereinen organisiert



Welche Zahlen denn? Glauben heißt nicht wissen.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



> Wie sagte Sokrates : "Ich weiß nicht mal, was ich alles nicht weiß"
> 
> In den genannten Ländern sind soweit ich weiß, tatsächlich Sachkundenachweise erforderlich um angeln zu dürfen.



Ach der Sokrates war das  

In Österreich, Polen und der Schweiz ist ein Sachkundenachweis nicht zwingend erforderlich um zu Angeln. Genausowenig wie in Deutschland, übrigens  Prüfungen gibt es zum Teil aber auch im Ausland, das stimmt.

Bezüglich der Anzahl der Angler in Deutschland:

Arlinghaus hat dazu mal Zahlen erhoben. 
http://www.uni-protokolle.de/nachrichten/id/31577/


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*

@franz

Es ging um *dürfen , *nicht ums Schwarzfischen.|supergri

Die polnische und bulgarische Prüfung wird jedenfalls in Bayern als Fischerprüfung anerkannt.


Das Institut für Binnenfischerei in Potsdam nennt für 2015 ca. 800.000 Vereinsmitglieder und ca. 1.750.000 Fischereischeine.

Und nur die Fischereischeininhaber zahlen Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe abschaffen?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> @bernd2000
> 
> Bist du sicher, dass du trotz Fischereischein und Fischereiabgabe aus Niedersachsen in SH nochmal einen Fischereischein erwerben und nochmal Fischereiabgabe zahlen musst?
> 
> ...



Ja dein Schein wird anerkannt, aber selbst wenn du in öffentlichen Gewässern wie die Ostsee fischt, brauchst Du eine Lizenz.
Kommt immer aus gleiche raus, Du zahlst.
https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/angelerlaubnis-mv.html

In Niedersachsen ist es gar noch gemeiner.
Da kommst Du mit deinem Fischereischein an und dann wollen viele den  nicht einmal als Nachweis, der Prüfung akzeptieren.
Wer sich in Niedersachsen Gastkarten beschaffen will sollte unbedingt den Prüfungsnachweis mitnehmen.
Das ist nicht böse gemeint, das sind wir halt so gewohnt.
Für uns ist der Fischereischein halt ein Papier was die Gemeinde ausstellt, wenn man im deutschen Ausland angeln möchte.


----------

